# Sacramento Valley RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

My broadband is not working right so hope I can get this in before it drops me.

Open was a triple - very long dead bird in the middle thrown right to left and tight behind the flyer station on the left, righthand bird thrown right to left, flyer shot right to left. Lots of similar looking tufts and rows of cover and terrain to negotiate. Easy to get lost. Also, scent coming off right hand mark caught up some dogs enroute to the long bird.

Open callbacks (42 dogs):

5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 41, 42, 46, 48, 49, 51, 54, 55, 57, 61, 62, 64, 65

Amateur was a triple - dead bird on the left thrown right to left, wide swing to dead bird on right thrown right to left, and shorter flyer in the middle across a piece of running water thrown left to right. The flyer caused some problems due to water cheats. The right bird somehow drew the dogs to back side the gunner, maybe because it was converging toward the flyer. Lots of cover around the mark so you could not see the dog pick up the mark. The left bird caused the most problems. The gunner retired to a layout blind and the rough, heavy terrain all looked the same so many dogs faded with the wind and went out into no man's land between that mark and the flyer, some returning to the flyer.

Amateur callbacks (32 dogs):

1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46
Sorry, I have no info on the derby except that they were trying to finish tonight.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy, thank you for your reporting. Awesome as usual. But, I think you repeated the callbacks from the Open into the AM callbacks. I heard the weather was absolutely awful with lots of rain blowing sideways. Yuck.

Arleen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooops. Must have been a long day. Sorry about that. Amateur callbacks (still 32 dogs):
1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46

Does that look better? I'll go back and correct the first message.


----------



## Orion Labradors (Sep 12, 2010)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

*Thank you *for always taking the time to report on trials - to those of us sitting at home, the news is always most welcome 

Marilyn


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Go get'em Judy


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Orion Labradors said:


> Any news on the Derby?


The only thing I know is that Zellner's Pirate son, Anchor, won the Derby to put him the Derby List.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Gary and Anchor. Great job. Anchor ages out this coming week so I believe this is his last Derby. 

Arleen


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Anchors Away II 

FC AFC Land Ahoy x Field of Dreams Willow b'd one QAA


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Bad internet connection. Sorry I will only give callbacks not descriptions. The Open called back all but one dog to the 3rd series (#61) so 41 dogs ran the water blind. Callbacks to the 4th (22 dogs):

6, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 21, 23, 27, 29, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 46, 48, 55, 62

Amateur Callbacks to the 4th series (13 dogs):

4, 7, 9, 12, 16, 29, 30, 36, 37, 39, 41, 42, 46

The Qual was still running when I left at 5:30 and I understand they planned to finish tonight.

Good luck to all tomorrow.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Go #16 in the AM


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reporting Judy. Good luck in the AM. We are rooting for you and Trek.

Arleen


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone have open or qual placements yet?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

These are unconfirmed rumors:

Qual win: Saratoga's Secret Stash - Jerry Patopea


Open:

1. Jazztime's Empty Wallet - Steve Bechtel
2. Trulines Walla Walla Sweet - Chad Costa 
3. Vans Flying Dutchman - Eric Fangsrud
4. Crackshot Blazing Primetime - Julie Cole 
RJ: Citori's Vista 40th Pres - Moore/Sargenti

J: 12 Jams, don't have the numbers except for #48 Rebel 

Arleen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Placements:

1. Freedom - Chad Costa
2. Blue - Missy Bell
3. Bobby - Gary Ahlgren
4. Ruby - Carol Millette-Snodgrass
RJ Saber - Chris Hatch
JAMs:
Skyy - Alice Woodyard
Cash - Steve Bechtel
Bug - Karen Young
Trek - Judy Myers
Diamond - Bill Daley
Kimber - Gary Zellner
Shorty - Steve Bechtel


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Arleen, for posting the Open. I had the results but you beat me to it. Congratulations on Rebel's JAM. The JAMs were:

Ginger - Bob James and Bill Totten
Yancy - Eric Fangsrud
Rose - Bill Totten
Pace - Bill Sargenti
Chad - Bill Totten
Casey - Jerry Patopea
Hoot - Chad Costa
Lucky - Bill Sargenti
Smoke - Vern Cooney
Rebel - Jerry Patopea
Brook - Michael Moore
Cuch - Eric Fansrud


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Judy. And Congratulations on Trek's JAM. We had several people keeping us posted on Rebel and except for a hunt in the tules in the 3rd series, Rebel had a superb trial. But he has JAM'd 2 of the 4 trials this year. We are happy with our Golden boy. 

And also Congratulations to Missy on her 2nd in the AM with Blue and also to Carol Millette-Snodgrass with her 4th with Ruby. Ruby is our dog's (Master's A Fine Time Lucille) full sister. Way to go, Ladies!!

Arleen


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Huge Congrats to Chad Costa. He is having a great spring with Hoot, Pink and Freedom so far. Don't want to forget Missy Bell and Steve Kompf dog Blue. Blue seems to be there at the end at all the trials. Also the dogs that ran the Derby and the Q, Thank You. I enjoyed judging and the winners and placing dogs ran well on a couple tough tests.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Gary Ahlgren and his young dog Bobby for getting 3rd place in the Amateur.

Remarkable, simply remarkable.

Bobby's proud breeders,
Don and Helen Graves


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Judy and congrats on the Am Jam


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats and well done Judy!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Judy, Congratulations on the Jam with Trek. And thanks for the great reporting at the trials.

--Susie


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Just heard that Boogie McSeagull got 2nd in the Qual.

The Boys are doing great. Boogie (2nd in the Qual - Ken Jackson) and Bobby (3rd in the Amateur - Gary Ahlgren) are littermates.

We are absolutely thrilled with their accomplishments. 

Don and Helen Graves


----------

